

Ask HN: What are some missing Rust libraries? - alongub


======
fsloth
For me it's not that Rust would be missing libraries but that I'm too of a
bash noob to get those libraries to build on windows/msys2. The rust wrapper
to stb_image is one such example.

------
wtf_is_up
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Network_Management_Pro...](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Network_Management_Protocol)

Specifically SNMPv3

~~~
misframer
Thanks. I wrote a partial implementation in Go [0] and I think a Rust version
would help me learn Rust, and hopefully contribute to the ecosystem.

[0]
[https://github.com/PreetamJinka/snmp](https://github.com/PreetamJinka/snmp)

~~~
wtf_is_up
Oh, that's great. I've been hoping for a nice Go implementation as well.

Right now, I use net-snmp, which is featureful, but the API(s) are very poorly
designed.

